# Bacon: How to COOK it (not how to make it)



## johnmeyer (Apr 21, 2017)

I realize this forum section is about how to cure and smoke bacon. However, once you've done all that work, how do you actually *cook *it??

I have tried a lot of different methods over the years:

Fry in a non-stick skillet. Alternatively, fry in stainless skillet, or fry in a CI skillet.
Fry on my electric griddle.
Microwave on a special bacon rack. Alternatively, microwave in between two pieces of paper towel.
Bake in the oven (various recipes and temperatures).
BBQ on the Weber gas grill.
My current method is to use a really large non-stick Dutch oven because the height of the sides keeps almost all the splatters and pops from getting on the cooktop (I use a wire screen splatter shield on the top which catches the little bit that still makes it to the top). I turn down the heat after the fat starts to render in order to avoid burning.

I have seen some pretty crazy ideas, including doing it on a waffle iron, or doing it in a deep fat fryer (really???).

I am curious if others have a favorite way to cook their bacon?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2017)

In the oven for sure!

UNLESS your cooking eggs with it.

Then in a cast iron pan & then cooking the eggs in the bacon grease.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 21, 2017)

When I go out to the farm and use my big off set smoker, I clean off the top of the firebox while it's cold, and then after the FB is fully heated up and REALLY HOT, I'll fry bacon on top of the FB.  THe grease from the bacon helps prevent rust and it makes for some decent snacking too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2017)

When we go camping we cook bacon in a paper bag over the open fire...

At home I typically cook our bacon in the oven. During the summer months when it s too hot to fire up the oven I cook it in the BBQ on a sheet pan.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 21, 2017)

Yup. A foil lined sheet pan in the oven. Bacon strips actually fit. Easy clean-up too. You can pretty much just pour off the bacon grease. It's much cleaner than the charred and dirty grease you get from pan frying.

I have noticed that the sugars will burn a lot sooner with my homemade bacon over store-bought, and have to be a lot more cautious about cook temp. Cooking it in the oven makes this a seamless effort for it to come out perfect every time.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 21, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> When I go out to the farm and use my big off set smoker, I clean off the top of the firebox while it's cold, and then after the FB is fully heated up and REALLY HOT, I'll fry bacon on top of the FB.  THe grease from the bacon helps prevent rust and it makes for some decent snacking too.


What is the snack: the grease with FB gunk? :-)


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 21, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> What is the snack: the grease with FB gunk? :-)


Well yeah!  I need iron in my diet!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I should have clarified a bit.  The FB is cleaned really well before the bacon goes on.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 21, 2017)

Hmm ... quite a few of you are doing it in the oven. I need to try that again. I haven't done it that way for twenty years.

I did some research after I posted, looking to see what various cooking sites recommend. Cook's Illustrated recommends doing it in a frying pan, but covering the bacon with water. During the first part of the cooking the water boils, keeping the bacon from getting too hot and burning, but still hot enough for the fat to begin rendering. You then finish the cook in the normal way. I guess I need to try that one as well.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 21, 2017)

I pre-heat the oven to 450°F, line a cookie sheet with aluminum foil, then put a cooling rack in the cookie sheet.  I can easily get a pound of thick cut bacon on the rack.  With a little creativity I can get a thin cut pound of bacon on the rack.  I set the timer for 20 minutes, check, then add time until it is done.  Usually takes 25-30 minutes, sometimes a little longer. 

On the stovetop I use a 15" non-stick Dutch oven with 5" sides.  Can do about 1/2 lb of bacon that way.


----------



## murraysmokin (Apr 21, 2017)

My homemade tends to be on the sweeter side so it burns in a regular stove top method so oven it is @ 350 1/2 hr or so this is from this morning.













20170421_061535.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 21, 2017


















20170421_065417.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Apr 21, 2017


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2017)

Due to the addition of nitrites it is recommended not to heat above 350°F - 177°C.  For that reason, my preferred method is to bake anywhere from 200°F - 93°C for a couple hours to 325°F - 163°C for approximately 25 minutes or to the desired crispness.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...077cc76/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf?MOD=AJPERES

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...at-preparation/bacon-and-food-safety/ct_index

T


----------



## radioguy (Apr 21, 2017)

My homemade bacon tends to blacken due to sugar content. Like Murray in the oven, on rack, 325f.

RG













1217142113.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Apr 21, 2017


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Due to the addition of nitrites it is recommended not to heat above 350°F - 177°C.  For that reason, my preferred method is to bake anywhere from 200°F - 93°C for a couple hours to 325°F - 163°C for approximately 25 minutes or to the desired crispness.
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...077cc76/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf?MOD=AJPERES
> 
> ...


I think both links are the same story, just reformatted.

I skimmed it and as food health issues go, it seems really minor to me. It is certainly not enough to get me to change cooking methods.

Perhaps if I ate bacon every single day, three meals a day, I might worry more.

Damn, why didn't I think of doing that before this??


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I skimmed it and as food health issues go, it seems really minor to me. It is certainly not enough to get me to change cooking methods.


We like the results of the low and slow oven method because there is no burnt sugar while rendering the fat without any mess. We also like the sous vide and searing thick cut bacon method.

To each his own, we all do what works best for each of us.

T


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm old fashioned. I throw it in a cold skillet on the stove and turn the heat on to medium. Once it starts to brown nicely, I turn it frequently until Iget the level of doneness I'm looking for.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 21, 2017)

I like to cook bacon on the Weber using indirect heat and a drip pan underneath-













DSC05899.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Apr 21, 2017


















DSC05900.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Apr 21, 2017


















DSC05991.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Apr 21, 2017


















DSC05992.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Apr 21, 2017


















DSC05993.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Apr 21, 2017


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> When we go camping we cook bacon in a paper bag over the open fire...
> .



Hey Case, can you elaborate on this method...never heard of it before. 
All I can picture is a greasy bag going up in flames along with my bacon. :dunno


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> Hey Case, can you elaborate on this method...never heard of it before.
> All I can picture is a greasy bag going up in flames along with my bacon. :dunno



This video explains it pretty good. You can do scrambled eggs too...


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This video explains it pretty good. You can do scrambled eggs too...



OK, that video made me very, very glad I started this thread. I mean, who the heck would have come up with _that!!_

I wish the guy had taken out the bacon and egg and actually eaten it. I'd love to see how it looked on a plate.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> OK, that video made me very, very glad I started this thread. I mean, who the heck would have come up with _that!!_
> 
> I wish the guy had taken out the bacon and egg and actually eaten it. I'd love to see how it looked on a plate.



First time I had it was when I was 5, 40 years ago...

When done properly it looks like bacon and eggs. We always open it up and eat it right out of the bag. Bag goes in the fire no dish method.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This video explains it pretty good. You can do scrambled eggs too...




Huh, would you look at that. Foil dinners were a Boy Scout staple but this is another level.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 22, 2017)

It definitely gives a whole new meaning to "brown bagging" for lunch!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Huh, would you look at that. Foil dinners were a Boy Scout staple but this is another level.



You can do dinner too... 

We did foil packet dinners but we also did paper bag dinners. Ever here any one hear mention wrapping brisket in butchers paper...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> This video explains it pretty good. You can do scrambled eggs too...



Looking good DS [emoji]128514[/emoji]
That is a cool method. Never heard about it. Will definitely try.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can do dinner too...
> 
> We did foil packet dinners but we also did paper bag dinners. Ever here any one hear mention wrapping brisket in butchers paper...


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 23, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> Hmm ... quite a few of you are doing it in the oven. I need to try that again. I haven't done it that way for twenty years.
> 
> I did some research after I posted, looking to see what various cooking sites recommend. Cook's Illustrated recommends doing it in a frying pan, but covering the bacon with water. During the first part of the cooking the water boils, keeping the bacon from getting too hot and burning, but still hot enough for the fat to begin rendering. You then finish the cook in the normal way. I guess I need to try that one as well.



This really works. It takes a while, but the water renders more fat than frying alone, and the resulting bacon cooks up more uniformly and crispy than any other method I've tried. In addition, you end up with more fat in the pan, so if you're rendering bacon to sauté something in the fat, this is the way to go.


----------

